# Calcium info



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.grassroutes.com/cooks/nutrition/calcium.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Thank you, Eric! Cindy


----------

